# FS: clearing out equipments for tuition



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

FIRST COME FIRST SERVED, no holds, I hate no shows
Pics to come
pm or call me at 7788984268 for Wicky to arrange time, free most evenings (except monday)

more equips and livestocks to clear as I prepare back to school

Fluval 2 Plus with filter pads $15
Fluval 3 Plus with filter pads $25

Hydro Sponge Filter (I) $5
Hydro Sponge Filter (II) $7
sponge filter w/ suction cup (twin sponge) - $6 1left
2Xcorner sponge filter $3ea

Fish breeder box (floating) $7

Various HOB and sub heaters
Various air pumps (new and used)
Various decorations

2X 26 Ga glass tank (bottom drilled but patched) $20ea or $30both

- no leak, 24L 18W 14H


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'd for Rena XP3 and DIY C02 Kit!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hehe see you tonight


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'ed for Diatom


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd for UV + breeder box


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Hehe see you tonight


Damn you!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> pm'd for UV + breeder box


Damn you too for the UV!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

How about your tanks?
I luv all your oddball /long tanks.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

sent you a pm for xp2


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

any updates ? pm has been sent [email protected]!


----------



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

JUICE said:


> any updates ? pm has been sent [email protected]!


Sorry bud, no point for me to keep the media and sell the filter for the price you offered. Worst comes to worst I just keep as it is brand new.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Do you still have the rena xp1???


----------

